# MISC | Regular 24/7 railways among great cities



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

The railway between Malmoe and Copenhagen and the Randstad in Netherland run 24/7 regularly ( with a frequency NEVER less than 60 minutes in the 24 hours ).
http://www.raileurope-world.com/train-tickets/journeys/article/malmo-copenhagen
http://www.ns.nl/en/travel-information/special-routes/night-trains.html

Are there other railways which link great cities 24/7 ?

P.S.- SIR, PATH, LIRR and PATCO are rapid transit services and not railways which link great cities.


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

The Oresund line could be considered also a commuter line and from Lund C to Osterport Station there is an hourly late night service and the trip lasts exactly 60 minutes. These are the 10 stations :

Lund Central Station ( Lund )
Malmö Central Station
Trianglen station, Malmö
Hyllie station, Malmö
Copenhagen Airport, Kastrup Station ( Tårnby )
Tårnby Station ( Tårnby )
Ørestad Station, Copenhagen
Copenhagen Central Station
Nørreport Station, Copenhagen
Østerport Station, Copenhagen


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Fabio1976 said:


> The railway between Malmoe and Copenhagen and the Randstad in Netherland run 24/7 regularly ( with a frequency NEVER less than 60 minutes in the 24 hours ).
> http://www.raileurope-world.com/train-tickets/journeys/article/malmo-copenhagen
> http://www.ns.nl/en/travel-information/special-routes/night-trains.html
> 
> ...


Long Island Railroad is a Commuter Railway...not rapid transit...the longest line is 110 miles... The PATCO is a hybrid of a commuter railway and a metro..


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

https://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/241931


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

https://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/241931


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Fabio1976 said:


> https://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/241931


Running at night is nice, but are they running 7 days a week too?


----------



## JumpUp (Aug 28, 2010)

The RE Hamburg - Kiel almost runs all night.
On weekends it's even more traffic (for party people).


----------



## bench_mark_2 (Feb 23, 2012)

But who would need this? There are very good reasons why you would not have 24/7 intercity service. The examples given above are about transport within larger urban areas like Amsterdam/Rotterdam.

There are only 2 megacities in the world that are very close to each other, but I doubt there is any need of such service.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

K_ said:


> Running at night is nice, but are they running 7 days a week too?


Of course not, but I suppose you know that already. The entire rail system shuts down every Friday evening for Shabbat, to resume 24h later.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

MarcVD said:


> Of course not, but I suppose you know that already. The entire rail system shuts down every Friday evening for Shabbat, to resume 24h later.



I knew that (been there). But that also means that it’s not 24/7 service...


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Night trains in the Netherlands run between Amsterdam, Schiphol, The Hague, Rotterdam and Utrecht. They run at a frequency of once an hour in the dead of night. The regular day schedule usually runs from around 5AM to 1AM, so there's not really a big gap to fill in the first place. But it's really nice to know that you can still get home when you land at an ungodly hour at Schiphol Airport.


----------



## Fabio1976 (Nov 9, 2007)

K_ said:


> Running at night is nice, but are they running 7 days a week too?


Almost.....
Taking the train to Tel Aviv, Jerusalem, Haifa and Nahariya in the North or Beersheva in the South is extremely easy and cheap.

Trains run 24 hours a day, excluding the note below.
Between 5:30 AM until midnight, they run every 20 – 30 minutes. Between midnight until 5:30 AM, they run every hour.
Prices range from 10 to 50 Shekels depending on your destination.
The train station entrance is to your left as you exit the arrivals hall, one flight down.
To reach other Israeli cities, you can switch trains or catch a bus from the intermediate city.
Note: that there is no public transportation in Israel, including trains, during the Sabbath which begins on Friday afternoon (from about 2:30 PM or 3 PM until Saturday night (about 7 PM) or during Jewish holidays. If you’re not sure when are the holidays, visit our Israel Holidays page.


----------

